# Atlas HO Loco lighting issue with DCC



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello
I'm getting started with DCC. I have two Atlas Kato locos that I've installed a Digitrax decoder in. I changed the loco addresses and they run fine, but I've got a problem with the light.
The Atlas locos had a plastic light board installed that the decoder replaced. It had a single light bulb in the middle. After looking at the info that came with the decoder, it looked like is a rear and two front light connections. There's one in the front and middle of the board. I soldered the bulb to the middle connections but I can't get the light to come one, on either loco. I just want to get up and running with DCC for now, LED lighting and such can come later.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

I attached a pic from the decoder manual. Basically I thought where I soldered the bulb would finction on the same circuit as the front light connection.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you've installed the light right,
Do this!


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Yes you've installed the light right,
> Do this!
> View attachment 25849


So as tiny as the bulb is, it needs more power?
When I do go to directional lights with LED's I could just solder a wire back over those two points?

I just cut into the board with a knife to sever that connection?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep you nailed it all the way around.
Another and better way to go about it is to leave the trace cut and put a resistor inline with each LED. And you Must put a resistor in line when you connect to the F1, F2, F3, F4 connections no matter what.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you. worked perfectly. As a followup question, the 'headlight' turns off when the loco goes in reverse- directional headlight. There's supposed to be a way to turn the light on via Function 0 (F0) regardless of the direction of travel. I can't figure out how to do that.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Change CV49 to 32 that will give it on off control non directional.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Change CV49 to 32 that will give it on off control non directional.


This did not work, I can't get the light to come on using this decoder or a Digitrax DN135D. It's fine the way it is, LED's are the way to go soon. I have to warranty one of these DN135D's already. What kind of warranty comes with the Soundtraxx non-sound decoders?

I love DCC btw!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is Soundtraxx's warranty: http://www.soundtraxx.com/support/decoderwarranty.php

I also sell LED's too.


----------

